# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال درمورد ثبت نام دانشگاه

## siyahi

سلام دوستان
سوالم این که اگر امسال در یکی از دانشگاه های دولتی روزانه ثبت نام کنم و بعد دوباره بعد از گرفتن مدرک دوباره کنکور بدم نمیتونم دانشگاه سراسری روزانه برم ؟

----------


## Ali0917

> سلام دوستان
> سوالم این که اگر امسال در یکی از دانشگاه های دولتی روزانه ثبت نام کنم و بعد دوباره بعد از گرفتن مدرک دوباره کنکور بدم نمیتونم دانشگاه سراسری روزانه برم ؟


میتونی

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام دوستان
> سوالم این که اگر امسال در یکی از دانشگاه های دولتی روزانه ثبت نام کنم و بعد دوباره بعد از گرفتن مدرک دوباره کنکور بدم نمیتونم دانشگاه سراسری روزانه برم ؟


قبلا این قانون نبود ولی گویا الان درستش کردن و میشه بازم بپرسید اکتفا به صرفا ۱ پاسخ نکنید

----------


## siyahi

> قبلا این قانون نبود ولی گویا الان درستش کردن و میشه بازم بپرسید اکتفا به صرفا ۱ پاسخ نکنید


از کجا باید بپرسم ؟؟؟سنجش؟

----------


## arshia_JP

میتونی

----------


## dorsa20

> از کجا باید بپرسم ؟؟؟سنجش؟


احتمالا

----------

